# ISO  Baking Experience with Splenda



## Mirandgl (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience baking with Splenda? I have always been a proponent of pure cane sugar in my baked goods and sweets but as I find a need to reduce sugar level intake I  now use Splenda in many applications where I used to use sugar. I have not attempted to use it for cooking or baking because I’m not sure of the texture issues.


----------

